# MECA 2x Event Dennison, TX June 15, 2013



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

It's that time again for North Texas, Oklahoma and surrounding areas. The Red River Sound-off series kickoff.










Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------

